# Dog Relocation Experts



## traceyann1971 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi

We are moving to the Middle East later this year and need to ship our beloved Roxy with us.

There seem to be lots of companies who specialise in arranging everything from this end. Does anyone have any recommendations/dont use/tips that will make the process a bit easier for us to decide who to entrust her to.

Many thanks for your help


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi there

We are having the same problem. We are moving to singapore and taking our dog, willis with us. We have just started the process by contacting defra based in carlisle and he is going to vets tomorrow for blood tests. Havent started booking anything flights yet but looking to do this through a pets travel company. Will let you know how we get on.

Good luck with this as we know how stressful it is.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Check out the different airlines who do flight to your destinations first, before going through a company, which is very expensive. If an airline lets you take on dogs as excess baggage, I suggest you do it that way - much quicker on the day, much cheaper and you can stay with the dogs right up to the point you go through to the boarding lounge. And no long wait at the other end at the Animal Control Centres.


----------

